# Shooting Mirrors



## Schramm (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello all, recently I bought a Canon Rebel EOS T2i and I will say that I  love it.  I have gone out and bought some videos on how to use it from  another site and have started shooting pics of my mirrors.  I did an  introduction yesterday but will say again that photography is just going  to be a hobby that I hope can help my business.  I did a couple shots  of a mirror closer up yesterday that I made 6 months ago, wanted to hear  from you guys what you think of the photo.  Mirrors have always been a  nightmare to shoot for me but with this camera and some tricks I picked  up and some nice lenses I think it can get better.  This photo was shot  with the normal kit lens that came with my camera.  Keep in mind that I am brand new to this so be kind...


----------

